# Sky is the limit for birds



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Dear Santa: All we want for Christmas is for you to stuff a couple hundred thousand satellite radio receivers in as many stockings as you can. Love, XM and Sirius.
> 
> The defection of Howard Stern to Sirius Satellite Radio -- followed by the arrival of broadcasting vet and Wall Street favorite Mel Karmazin -- gave the fledgling industry its biggest shot of legitimacy yet.
> 
> But the real test will come in the next few weeks, as holiday shoppers decide whether they're finally ready to give satellite radio a spin.


More


----------

